# Neat aluminum step for tin boats



## DaleH (Feb 26, 2015)

Link = https://www.vancemfg.com/untitled19.html

Looks like a handy step to put on the transom for those who may need help getting back aboard. Sure is better than nothing! And for $15, the price sure can't be beat!


----------



## DrNip (Feb 26, 2015)

Just what I was looking for! I had been looking high and low for some type of ladder. Thanks.


----------



## Johnny (Feb 26, 2015)

wow THANKS Dale !!
I have been looking and looking at different options for my bass boat.
EXACTLY what I need. small, out of the way. e x c e l l e n t !!!
I have thought about making a rope jacobs ladder, cutting down a folding ladder,
just couldn't find one that would suit my bass boat.
This is PERFECT !!

Thanks !! \/


----------



## joncruiser (Feb 27, 2015)

Great find! was thinking of all kind of crazy ideas this is awesome!


----------



## New River Rat (Feb 27, 2015)

Anybody see the dimensions ?


----------



## DaleH (Feb 27, 2015)

New River Rat said:


> Anybody see the dimensions ?


I just called Vance Mfg, but no one in the shop picked up. 

I bought one, so if I don't hear back, I'll post the size when received. But looking at it, you gotta figure it is 5-6" wide neigh to at least get one foot on it, which means it should drop a good 6 to 8" below where you place it. 

More later ... and if I can wade through the 5' of snow :shock: surrounding my boat ... I'll take some pictures of it temporarily affixed to the hull.


----------



## DrNip (Feb 27, 2015)

I ordered one as well.


----------



## thill (Mar 1, 2015)

That is a slick little boarding ladder. Is it spring loaded?

-TH


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 1, 2015)

I've got pods on the back of my boat. Don't think this will work. I can step on the outboard and onto the pod. But it does look nice.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 1, 2015)

Dale,

When you get through that 5' of snow to get a pic, I'd sure appreciate you sharing it with us. I am interested as well. Can't find any old vintage ones that are worth the asking price. Thanks for posting! =D> 

Keith
Texas


----------



## DaleH (Mar 5, 2015)

Here's a picture of the step next to a US bill (> 6" long) so the size is about 7" wide and almost 10" tall. It is made from cast aluminum and looks beefy enough for the intended use. 

My skiff will be moored in saltwater, so I intend to make sure I put Tef-Gel on the SS bolt threads to prevent galvanic corrosion between the SS and aluminum, especially being near an ideal electrolyte - saltwater.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks Dale! They look to be pretty beefy to me as well, and I appreciate your input on saying so.

Thank you for sharing, and thank you for taking the time to post these pics.

Let us see a pic of what it looks like on your boat, when the snow melts in July.  

Keith
Texas


----------



## nlester (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks, I have one on order. I fish in a 10' semi v. I went water a couple of years ago and I have been looking for a simple step since then. I always wear a vest but I am getting a little old to climb up the motor. I also keep a small air horn handy.


----------



## nlester (May 2, 2015)

Just in case.


----------



## DaleH (May 2, 2015)

nlester said:


> Just in case.



Looks WICKED A W E S O M E, as only a boy from Bohstin (Boston) can say it!

Definitely an example of _"better to have it and not need it"_ ... than _"dang I REALLY need it - but don't have it ..."_


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (May 3, 2015)

nlester said:


> Just in case.



He** Yea! =D> =D> =D> Thanks Wylie, Texas! Only a hop skit and a jump from Tyler! I gotta have one for this ole' Lone Star.

Thanks for sharing! :wink: 

M
Tyler, Texas


----------



## nlester (May 5, 2015)

DaleH said:


> Link = https://www.vancemfg.com/untitled19.html
> 
> Looks like a handy step to put on the transom for those who may need help getting back aboard. Sure is better than nothing! And for $15, the price sure can't be beat!



Thanks to Dale who found this little gem.


----------



## muzikman (May 5, 2015)

I like that! =D> =D> =D> 

And the price is certainly right;

I believe I'll order one myself!


----------



## DaleH (Jun 13, 2016)

Thought I'd update this post with a photo of how I rigged mine. I didn't want any fasteners through the hull (my brand new transom!) that would be below the waterline, so I affixed the step to a piece of 5/8" thick King Starboard, a piece salvaged from an old swim platform. Then I just added the plastic to the hull with 4 bolts. 

The other black thermo-plastic step you see was added to where the bolts go through into the splashwell area. 

Between those 2-steps/hand holds, plus the built-in handle on the starboard side gunnel cap ... and I can get myself back into the boat from deep water .._. if needed_.


----------



## fishmonger (Jun 13, 2016)

Just looked at the site and it says "Discontinued"


----------



## VinTin (Jun 13, 2016)

I use a short length of rope to make a foot loop, the same rope that is used in the bow eye. I used to climb aboard after swimming using the anti ventilation plate but I could see lower leg injury in my future!


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Jun 13, 2016)

Well I wish I woulda just read the last post first Bc I read all this talk about this awesome accessory and then find out I can't have it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlesp123 (Jun 15, 2016)

Someone has to still make and sell this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishmonger (Jun 16, 2016)

Charlesp123 said:


> Someone has to still make and sell this
> 
> One of the sponsors here does but they are not inexpensive. https://therescuestep.com/


----------



## Charlesp123 (Jun 16, 2016)

fishmonger said:


> Charlesp123 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone has to still make and sell this
> ...



WoW that's incredibly expensive, I guess when you add life saving device to it the decimal moves over $


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlesp123 (Jun 16, 2016)

fishmonger said:


> Charlesp123 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone has to still make and sell this
> ...



Thank you though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMichael (Jun 16, 2016)

fishmonger said:


> Charlesp123 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone has to still make and sell this
> ...


Holy crap!!! For that price they need to forget about the different colors and just offer in with gold plating.


----------



## DaleH (Jun 16, 2016)

Catch Release Repeat said:


> Well I wish I woulda just read the last post first Bc I read all this talk about this awesome accessory *and then find out I can't have it.*


I just emailed Vance Mfg and asked them to see if they would consider making more! Nothing to lose by asking!


----------



## beagler1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The rescue step is cool but 169 plus like 30 in hardware. Im guessing it don't come with vaseline? Lol. 


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## DaleH (Jun 16, 2016)

DaleH said:


> I just emailed Vance Mfg and asked them to see if they would consider making more! Nothing to lose by asking!





beagler1 said:


> The rescue step is cool but $169 plus like $30 in hardware.


*FYI - I received an email reply about the discontinued 'Easy Step' from Vance Mfg*, where I *added the emphasis* ...

_Mr. Hubbard,

Yes sir, we had to discontinue the easy step due to several reasons. The price of aluminum, labor, and decreased sales of the item lead us to discontinue. I saw on your site (TinBoats) where a member posted a link to a donor who was building a *similar design and charging $169.99* .... 

*That is where we were headed in price.* In the future, we may make one out of solid billet and machine away the unwanted metal, but for right now it is not cost effective. Thank you for your good words and great posts supporting our company and products! I hope one day we can introduce it again.

E. Vance, Corporate Manager

Abston Machine Shop/
Vance Manufacturing_


----------



## Jim (Jun 16, 2016)

beagler1 said:


> The rescue step is cool but 169 plus like 30 in hardware.



What is the $30 in hardware needed?


----------



## beagler1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Jim said:


> beagler1 said:
> 
> 
> > The rescue step is cool but 169 plus like 30 in hardware.
> ...


Some washers and backing plate. Its on the site.


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## DrNip (Sep 16, 2016)

Mine is still setting on the shelf. Keep telling myself to install it but haven't.


----------



## richg99 (Sep 16, 2016)

Current adv. says "Discontinued"

Was a great idea. Somebody probably slipped off and sued them. Any other similar choices? I like it and I need something soon.

richg99


----------



## RStewart (Sep 20, 2016)

I like the idea of something like this but I'm not sure my little 14fter is stable enough to climb back in without swamping it. I know I've leaned way over the back to mess with the motor without any issues but it does sit a little low in the water. Idk. May have to go out in shallow water & try it to see what happens.


----------



## bobberboy (Sep 21, 2016)

DaleH said:


> Here's a picture of the step next to a US bill (> 6" long) so the size is about 7" wide and almost 10" tall. It is made from cast aluminum and looks beefy enough for the intended use.
> 
> My skiff will be moored in saltwater, so I intend to make sure I put Tef-Gel on the SS bolt threads to prevent galvanic corrosion between the SS and aluminum, especially being near an ideal electrolyte - saltwater.



Hey! I think those are the two twenties I lost!


----------

